# Brown gunk in ear



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi all 
Need help Boycie has brown gunk in one ear 
It's not causing and head tilting or pain as such 
It's only on one side 
I'm cleaning every 2hrs to 4 hrs 
Anything else I can do or should I trip to vets suffice 
Help 
I don't want him to suffer

Marzy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

wow it is coming that often to need to clean it that much! what are you cleaning it with??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Increase in ear wax can be a sign of ear mites. I would get it checked out.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have special ear wet wipes, but if it's just one ear with that much, I would do a vets visit in case it's an infection...... Or an earwig! 
Thankfully he isn't showing any discomfort x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Get an ear wash, you should be able to pick one up at the pet shop, better ones online but a pet shop one is a good start, you want one the will flood the ear canal. Massage the ear, let him shake then use cotton balls to wipe out the ear, do that for a couple of days and it should clear up, if not pop the the vets and they will eaither give drops or a medicated ear wash.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Cleanaural is an excellent earwash, I use it once a month on my boys and can highly recommend it. Hope it does the trick.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys 
I have been cleaning his ears with alcohol wipes and cotton balls 
Massaging every eve and it's cleared now 
Thanks for the info 
take care 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Well hello Marzy , sounds like it could be ear mites Thornit powders are supposed to be good, but there are other products on pet mess and I think Pets At Home do an ear solution by Johnson's that say they deal with mites.
Otherwise how is the lovely Boycie ??? xx

http://www.petmeds.co.uk/?_kk=pet m...18558d2f6747&gclid=CLvQ_5mUtbwCFQgOwwod5CUAfw


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi wilfiboy
Boycie is doing fine 
His ear has cleaned up now and is all clear 
Must just been lots wax 
How's things with u 
Marzy


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Super thanks. Did you keep one of Boysies babies ??? Has he fathered any mire ?? Great about his ear x


----------

